# [pure-ftpd] Unable to get --passiveportrange working

## duckyhatezchat

This is how my /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd looks like:

```
IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

SERVER="-S 21"

MAX_CONN="-c 30"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 10"

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

AUTH="-l puredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb"

TIMEOUT="-I 180"

MISC_OTHER="-H -d -A -E -x -j -R -Z -Y0 --passiveportrange 40110:40210 -P <my_public_ip>"

TMPFS_MOUNT="false"

```

Gentoo box is behind the router, I've configured my router to forward those port range, and FTP port as well.

From the client I am able to get connected, but when I do "ls":

```
Cmd: PASV

227: Entering Passive Mode (111,111,111,111,247,220)

Cmd: MLSD

Remote host has closed the connection.

```

I've tried -p 40110:40210 in MISC_OTHER option. It didn't work. Any idea on how to get this working?

----------

## duckyhatezchat

Nevermind. Passive port range is now working for unkown reason.

----------

